# EOS 7D II Specs Listed on KDrama Stars



## Steve Todd (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't know if this is legit, but here is what is on the Korean site:

http://www.kdramastars.com/articles/31309/20140801/canon-7d-mark-ii-release-date.htm


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 1, 2014)

interesting... :


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 1, 2014)

19 pt AF, 8FPS, 15 RAW, 126 JPEG are the same as the original 7D. Sounds like Canon has still kept some things quiet or made no improvement to these specs.  Most likely no one knows on these yet.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 1, 2014)

Meh. I hope they are wrong. Only 15 RAW buffer size, 8 FPS, so less than 2 seconds worth of buffer. Even my 60D does 16 to 17 RAWs at 5.5 fps. Surely Canon can do better, at least if they keep the MP down to 20 MP or below.


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 1, 2014)

Forgot to add the 20MP sensor sounds like the 70D sensor.


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 1, 2014)

This would be a bit disappointing.


----------



## jrista (Aug 1, 2014)

2n10 said:


> 19 pt AF, 8FPS, 15 RAW, 126 JPEG are the same as the original 7D. Sounds like Canon has still kept some things quiet or made no improvement to these specs. Most likely no one knows on these yet.



It should be doubly clarified that these are the specs of the ORIGINAL 7D. The 7D had a firmware update that actually improved the buffer depth on faster cards. My 7D gets up to around 30 frames before it drops speed. So I'm extremely skeptical of these specs...it just totally does not make any sense for the new 7D II to only be as good as the original pre-firmware-update 7D...that's just ludicrous.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm pretty skeptical. If this article is correct, the newly designed, gripped version of the 7DII would weigh only two ounces more than the un-gripped 7DI.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 1, 2014)

I completely agree with jrista, and the rest of you that are sceptic. That buffer depth shows that it just has to be old data dressed up to draw traffic - mine takes at least 23 frames of RAW with the latest FW. BTW the site didn't respond when I tried to check it. (A 500 error - server side failure.)


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not going to read much into this, though interesting that they are also talking about the 7D Mk III already!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes.... after 5 years of intensive R+D, Canon is going to come out a 7D2 that is inferior to the 7D....

It is just a feeble attempt to draw traffic to the site.

move along....
nothing to see here....


----------



## weixing (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi,


2n10 said:


> Forgot to add the 20MP sensor sounds like the 70D sensor.


 I think 20MP for an APS-C sensor is a nice resolution... as long as the sensor high ISO performance is better than 70D by 1 stop, then I might change my 6D to 7D2.

Have a nice day.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 1, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I'm pretty skeptical. If this article is correct, the newly designed, gripped version of the 7DII would weigh only two ounces more than the un-gripped 7DI.


It sounded good right up until I read that it would have an integrated grip like the 1D X - that's where I called BS.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 1, 2014)

Steve Todd said:


> Don't know if this is legit, but here is what is on the Korean site:
> 
> http://www.kdramastars.com/articles/31309/20140801/canon-7d-mark-ii-release-date.htm



Not sure I believe it. Anyway, no mention of improved DR, no anything better about the sensor at all (sounds like the 70D sensor ) or 4k video or 1080p RAW video or anything. 19pt AF sounds more like the old 7D AF and the RAW buffer sounds VERY weak for a supposedly pro-APS-C (or even for a semi-pro).

Unless they are leaking just the boring stuff, I don't see how on earth it would take this long just to come out with this. I fear Nikon or whoever else would quickly blow this out of the water.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 1, 2014)

I really hope I'm proved right and the 7DII _doesnt_ have a pop up flash. I just hate that nasty little bit of cheap plastic on a quality camera.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 1, 2014)

dilbert said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. I hope they are wrong. Only 15 RAW buffer size, 8 FPS, so less than 2 seconds worth of buffer. Even my 60D does 16 to 17 RAWs at 5.5 fps. Surely Canon can do better, at least if they keep the MP down to 20 MP or below.
> ...



Once upon a time, but many sports guys have been doing RAW for years now, sure not all even now, but many these days.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Yes.... after 5 years of intensive R+D, Canon is going to come out a 7D2 that is inferior to the 7D....
> 
> It is just a feeble attempt to draw traffic to the site.
> 
> ...



I would think so, except Canon has been in such a mode of marketing doing such absurd crippling in this new Canon era that I could almost imagine them dropping the ball that badly.

But it sure does sound like a desperate grab of random silly rumors and old specs just to get hits. Even the way they start off by talking about how it will feature many new pro features such as WiFi to get things on Facebook instantly.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 1, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I really hope I'm proved right and the 7DII _doesnt_ have a pop up flash. I just hate that nasty little bit of cheap plastic on a quality camera.



I really hope you are wrong!!
That little flash can be rather nice when you need a little flash out of the blue! DOn't knock.
It's mostly those who want to show their camera off and appear to be such cool 'real pros' who knock stuff like that.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 1, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope I'm proved right and the 7DII _doesnt_ have a pop up flash. I just hate that nasty little bit of cheap plastic on a quality camera.
> ...



I wish you'd been there when the pop up flash got snapped off my D200, but then you'd probably have been in nappies at that time judging by the above quote.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope I'm proved right and the 7DII _doesnt_ have a pop up flash. I just hate that nasty little bit of cheap plastic on a quality camera.
> ...


When I am hiking or camping, I tend to leave my real flash at home.... The little toy pop-up flash has come in very useful at times....

And yes, they are delicate, but leave it down and you are fine.


----------



## Gert Arijs (Aug 1, 2014)

I do not believe this. Seems completely underspecced. So: HOAX-ALERT!


----------



## unfocused (Aug 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty skeptical. If this article is correct, the newly designed, gripped version of the 7DII would weigh only two ounces more than the un-gripped 7DI.
> ...



I have thought that it might be possible Canon would introduce a 7DX with integrated grip and a 7DII without. But, I doubt it.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 1, 2014)

unfocused said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...


I think that's become a big differentiator for Canon in terms of a pro-looking body, though there are plenty of 1D-series shooters clamoring for a gripless 1D_. It adds a good deal of cost and doesn't make sense to me.

The feature I'm mighty curious about is the f/8 autofocus capability. If they add that, it will be very interesting.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 1, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> I really hope I'm proved right and the 7DII _doesnt_ have a pop up flash. I just hate that nasty little bit of cheap plastic on a quality camera.



I hope it does. I miss it on my 5D and bought a little Sunpak to replace it, but that thing is both fragile and a hassle to use.

And, no, a 580EX is not a suitable replacement as taking that often means leaving a lens (usually the 35L) at home.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 1, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> It's mostly those who want to show their camera off and appear to be such cool 'real pros' who knock stuff like that.



Not true at all. I wouldn't want it either, simply because it represents an investment of resources and costs on the camera which don't represent the way I use the camera. I would rather see the money/space in the camera put into a second CF slot, built-in GPS, or even just see the pop-up flash removed for less cost and weight.

People aren't vain or evil or contemptible because they want something different on their camera than you do, or because they don't want to pay for a feature they wouldn't use.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 1, 2014)

RenKockwell said:


> Could this be it?



No, that is an amateurishly altered photo of a 1DX.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2014)

RenKockwell said:


> Could this be it?


Welcome to the forum. With a name like Ren Kockwell you must be a serious photographer!

I guess this confirms the rumor that the 7D2 will be a mini-1DX.....


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 1, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



F/8 focus would be a major winner on this camera.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> RenKockwell said:
> 
> 
> > Could this be it?
> ...



I wouldn't care to speculate what sort of photography....


----------



## Clayton (Aug 1, 2014)

Not holding my breath on a new game changing DSLR a this point. I may be very wrong but I think the 7D is dead.
The 70D and 6D fill up that space. So an 80D or 6DMKII maybe.


----------



## scottburgess (Aug 2, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Not holding my breath on a new game changing DSLR a this point. I may be very wrong but I think the 7D is dead.
> The 70D and 6D fill up that space. So an 80D or 6DMKII maybe.



This is certainly a possibility, and one that could be consistent with Canon's philosophy (they've given indications that they would rather work with larger sensors). However, I think it hinges on whether their marketing research shows advanced amateurs will purchase the APS-C format (need not always be a _preference_, since for some it could be a backup camera that has extra telephoto reach, higher macro magnification, or is appropriate for deeper sky astrophotography, for example). If enough people want it, and the camera looks substantially profitable, then Canon will probably make it.

One thing going against the 6Dii is the timing. The 7D/6D lines appear to be marketed similarly to the Elan (and IIe and 7e) cameras, which had a longer rotation time of about four to five years. It has only been two years since the release of the 6D and about five for the 7D. But the new sensor technologies could have created an exception to that. Canon might like to work with the new sensor on an amateur body before putting out a new 1D series camera, which makes sense for improving software and getting the frame rate up far enough for a professional camera. Especially if the sensor is a 5-color quasi-Foveon or something like that.

Fun to think about the possibilities.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 2, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



The fact that it snapped off meant that you had a need for flash at the time no? I bet you were glad you had it until you snapped it off no? If it didn't have the pop-up you'd have gotten worse shots before it snapped off or wrenched off an external flash instead no?


I owned an EOS650 at one point in time....


----------



## wihakowi (Aug 2, 2014)

I wish you'd been there when the pop up flash got snapped off my D200, but then you'd probably have been in nappies at that time judging by the above quote.
[/quote]

I wish you'd been there when my 580EX got snapped off at the base!


----------



## wihakowi (Aug 2, 2014)

Very interesting that this reputable source says, "Canon 7D Mark II is built like a Baby EOS-1D X as it has an integrated grip design."

It also sports a picture on the purported body.

Which shows ... no such evidence of an integrated grip!!!


----------

